# Horse leaning on the bit/running through the bridle



## saddlesore (27 August 2009)

Having not been able to ride for a while due to broken leg, I have just gotten back on my 5yo to find I have no brakes! He has been used (by competent riders) in a riding school to keep him ticking over and they either (a) don't notice or (b) he doesn't do it to them?? Now I know I'm a bit rusty and a bit nervous after my break but surely my riding can't have got that bad! Any suggestions on what to try? I currently ride him in a straight bar nathe and was wondering if a jointed bit might help a bit atm?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (27 August 2009)

Waterfords are the best bits at stopping a horse from leaning 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And try not too hold onto the rein (if you are!) as he'll find it easier, lots of little half halts will do wonders x


----------



## saddlesore (27 August 2009)

I was half halting away but the wee bugger was just ignoring me lol! He has really filled out and muscled up over the summer so perhaps he's just getting a bit too big for his boots! Doesnt help my fragile, post accident confidence though!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (27 August 2009)

hi

You need to train him to be lighter of your rein contact.


In order to do this start with transitions to halt and when he leans/bears down then keep a FIRM contact- almost a gentle pull untill he shifts his weight back of the forehand and is softer in the rein contact. Usually only takes a few times for them to get the message  - you can then move up the gears. you must be very quick to reward by softening your hands when he takes the weiht back and gives to you.

I hope that this explanation is clear - just been working on this with my trainer this week - as he was leaning terrribly with me sometimes, did work a treat after 15 mins he was much more lighter and so easy to stop and slow down.

many thanks

Tia


----------



## JenTaz (28 August 2009)

i would definately try him in a waterford snaffle my boy is in this for schooling and hacking but jumping he goes into a normal eggbutt snaffle so if i catch him he doesnt go right bugger you mum! but i have found it works wonders for him he has just turned 6 and has been schooled in one since i got him on my instructors request i dont think i will ever go back but i do use it with a flash for a wee bit extra brakes


----------



## skewby (28 August 2009)

Perhaps these riders aren't as competent as you think?  My lad is the biggest leaner ever, it's his evasion and he's good at it.  It's not pleasant and kills your brakes as you have found so you want to stop it!  I use loads of leg and brace my hands and tighten my fists until he actually does a big shift backwards, then I keep leg on and soften hands.

I don't think you should bit him up just yet.  I bitted up and up then went back to a snaffle as he leaned on and ran through the lot.  He hated the waterford most!  Now with lots of schooling we do everything in a snaffle bar the terribly exciting stuff where I use a pelham with two reins.  Most of the time even then I only require the snaffle, the curb is my insurance.  Having said that I have just ordered a double to hunt in as that's the only remaining situation where he tries really hard to revert to his old ways!!


----------



## saddlesore (28 August 2009)

Thanks guys - this wasn't a problem I had before he went there, but its one i now have to fix  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bl**dy horses! I wasn't thinking of going as far as a waterford tbh, I was thinking bog standard single jointed happy mouth? Straight bar atm so this seems like one up withougt being extreme? Will try lots of transitions to try and get him off the forehand and leaning on me - trouble is my ankle hasn't fully recovered yet so I can only really use one leg properly  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 lol


----------

